# OC AMD 4200+ What can I improve?



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

CPUZ VALID: CPU-Z Validator 3.1

I got the core up but I am wondering if the mem can be pushed. Im guessing not. 

Any adjustments or comments as to how to get more out of this? 

ORTHOS has so far suceeded over 42 min. Into 10K FFT's now. 
Solves issue with gdrv.sys crashing the system.


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

Exiting EASYTUNE6 BLUESCREENS THE SYSTEM every time. Even though I renamed gdrv.sys
I will attempt to delete it.

Made it over 1 HR on ORTHOS. Temps in mid 40's.


----------

